# Baby Lovebirds ... Arggghhhh!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

As I posted earlier today, the # 3 baby lovebird died during the night last night. I just went to check how the first two were doing and now baby # 4 has hatched. I am amazed at how long between the first hatchings and these last two (and still one egg to go). 

I've decided the only chance this new little one has is for me to pull the two oldest babies out several times a day so the parents can feed the little one. I can supplement the older ones a whole lot easier than the latest little "bumblebee".

If anyone knows how to deal with this situation, I would really appreciate your advice. I don't want to lose any more of these babies, but I know the newest one doesn't have a chance in with the older ones all the time and not much of a chance if I were to try and feed it adequately.

Help!

Between the baby lovebirds and a little orphan Mallard at the pond today that I coudn't catch, my stress level is off the charts.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Terry, not sure but perhaps Nona (Littlebird) could help???

I had no idea such little birds could have so many babies! Geez! NO WONDER YOU ARE STRESSED!!

Sure hope the little Mallard will be OK!!

Sending LOVE and HUGS, to HELP!!

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Shi! Hopefully Nona will be on and see this soon. I had already pulled the two older babies when I posted this. Sure enough, the itty bitty one got fed right away. Now I have to be careful to see that I am "rotating" shifts of babies in the right time frames and supplementing the older ones enough. I plan to leave the little one with the parents 24/7 and only move the older ones in and out. 

If that last egg is going to hatch, I sure hope it does so ASAP so I don't have to be dealing with yet another big gap in ages/sizes  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Terry, the GOOD news is...you have PARENTS to feed the little ones!!

Hope all goes well...

Love and hugs...

Shi


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

I learned in raising parakeet and cockatiels:

Rule # 1 
Always be prepared to hand raise!

Also if you would like your birds hand tamed it is less painful to do when they depend on your for food. 

So I really think you should pick up some Exact Hand Feed for Baby Birds. Just to have on stand by. Plus a couple of Easy Feeder syringes. 

With the parrot family babies are usual born days apart. I had a cockatiel once that had five chicks. The parents were very mean so I didn't bother them. But at the last minute I found a chick fighting for it life. He was only getting enough food just to get by. I tried to hand raise him but it was to late and he didn't make it. 

If you are scared about the little one not getting enough food, instead of taking out the others you should take that one out and hand feed it about three times a day. Instead of making the formula watery make it a little thick this way it will take more time to digest. Don't worry if that baby takes a lot longer to develop than the others that is normal. 

Four babies is a pretty good size for Love birds. I don't think you would have too much to worry about. The baby that passed could have just been the weakest/runt. Sometimes they don't even hatch out of the egg. If the parents are friendly then they shouldn't be too stressed out about you poking in and out of the nest. If you are unsure be careful because they might throw the babies out of the nest. Or even kill them. 

Umm that is all I can think to tell you for now... If you have any specific question please email me.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much Cyn!

Firstly .. the parents are not friendly .. they are little flesh eating beasts .. that's why they came to me. Still, I can easily reach in and get any of the babies to see what's going on and/or put them back .. parents are not aggressive in that regard.

I have Kaytee Exact coming out my wazoolie .. I rescue and rehab pigeons, doves, and others that eat this. So, lack of food is not a problem.

The lovebirds actually had six eggs .. one they discarded early on .. I opened that one today and it was not viable .. they sat the other five .. four of those hatched and I lost the one. The last egg is still being incubated along with whatever babies I have in there for the parents to care for.

Though I appreciate your expert advice, I really think the tiny one is best with the natural parents for at least a day or two. I'll be checking again in the AM and hoping that I didn't mess up again .. this is very, very stressful .. give me baby pigeons or doves any day .. much, much easier .. even sparrows and starlings .. at least with them I have some idea what the heck I am doing.

Thanks again for the help and advice, Cyn. I'll keep you all posted.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

So sorry you are having to go through so much worry and stress....

Good luck with the babies.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Terry, I have utmost faith in your abilities with these little ones...despite possible lack of long term experience!

All will work out in due time: "hope for the best, prepare for the worst, and take what comes..."

WE are going for THE BEST!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks to Cyn79 and Little Bird for all the advice about the lovebirds. Things seem to be working out, but I'm still concerned about the little one and keeping a very close eye on it. So far, so good .. one day at a time, I guess. That little Mallard was still paddling around the pond all by its lonesome earlier today and still successfully avoiding my attempts to catch it. Hopefully it will continue to manage, or I will get luckier than I have been in trying to catch it.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry all these babies are bugging you. 

I agree with your leaving the tiny baby with the parents so it can get the maximum amount of enzymes and healthy gut bacteria. That seems to be critical for young animals to thrive. Sort of gives you sympathy for parents of triplets, doesn't it!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*"baby bird blues"*

Hi Terry,

I'm so sorry you are inundated with the worries of motherhood. I hope the parents take on their responsiblities so you won't be so stressed.


----------

